# Antique Stereo Projector Help



## Warlok (Feb 24, 2017)

I have this very old stereo projector. I do not know the maker or any history. I cannot find anything about it on the internet anywhere that I looked. There is a label on one side but most of it is missing. Its all metal. The tripod was with it and am assuming it goes with it but not 100% certain. Any help on this would be appreciated.


----------



## webestang64 (Feb 24, 2017)

I've seen ones similar to this but not sure who made it. Somebody here might have info...... The Stereoscopic Society | Stereo (3D) photography


----------



## Warlok (Feb 24, 2017)

Thanks! Will check there.

  Bob


----------



## compur (Feb 24, 2017)

Man, that thing is ancient!


----------



## vintagesnaps (Feb 25, 2017)

Cool looking! Try this group. Ohio Stereo Photographic Society


----------



## Dany (Feb 25, 2017)

I am not sure this was used for stereo projection. I rather think that It may be used to project slideshows with a smooth transition between each image. This transition without any dark period in time is made when the light from one lens is gradually blocked by a plate while the light from the second lens is simultaneously and gradually unblocked. During the transition time, the two images are mixed and one disappears while the next one appears.
(Your image of the internal part seems to show the light blocking system)
Sorry for my poor English.


----------

